# Springmaid Pier 4/26/11



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Rain, rain, and more....Spanish! 

A friend of ours got here at 6 AM and all they caught was blues all day. They left around 1 or 2 PM with 20 something between the two of them since the radar looked like it was going to keep coming for hours and hours. 

Well we headed out around 3:30 PM, got to the pier and it was blowing rain sideways so hard it stung. Put out some shrimp on the bottom and missed a few tiny fish that couldn't even pull the shrimp off (I know right) then caught about a 10" whiting. Once the rain stopped we broke out the jigging rods and oh boy. We must have caught 25 the whole evening that were 11 to 11.75"...but once they got through we kept a lot of 12.25 to 14 inch fish. Not a ton in the 14-16 inch range but I caught three big ones, one 18", one 20-22", and one I'm not sure, its huge, weighs about 3-3.5 lbs. The pier doesn't have a set of scales....yes the fishing pier on the ocean doesn't have scales...so I'll get a measurement later and that'll have to do it. Gorgeous fish. I took pictures but they'll come later. 

Probably kept 10-15 blues from 1 - 1.5 lbs and 20+- Spanish from 12.25 - 3+ lbs. 

Was a pretty good day for almost not going. :redface:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh! I almost forgot! Some stupid sharks kept hitting our Spanish rigs...only ate 1 fish...they were hitting the rigs, don't ask me why. We hooked into one over 6 times. It was a bit stupid. Had him run to the south then give a belly flop and came off. Guessing it was black tips or kinda looked like a dusky. 5-6'


----------



## No Bait Steve (Apr 5, 2009)

yeah those pesky sharks happens all the time during the spanish runs


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep the 2nd biggest I caught was hooked in the tail and I was pulling him up when the shark jumped up with an open mouth trying to get him. D:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's the big one. That's a 16 oz or whatever water bottle for size reference. Camera phone still takes a bad photo. I'll try to get one after breakfast tomorrow before I clean 'em.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

nice fish smooth


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

PM me your # & I'll give you a shout Ron What Room & are you fishing today? Springmaid or GC


----------



## pepsiman (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the report Smoothlures,3 of us will be heading down to Springmaid Sunday for about 4 days.
Hope the bite is still on.


----------



## jeff18 (Mar 27, 2010)

thanks for the report:beer:fishing::beer:


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey smoothlures,
Would that spanish be good enough for the Grand Strand Rodeo Tournament??? Nice fish..............
Kim:fishing:


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Good job, Hunter. I hope you get em/got em today as well.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

piscesman said:


> Hey smoothlures,
> Would that spanish be good enough for the Grand Strand Rodeo Tournament??? Nice fish..............
> Kim:fishing:


It woulda been in the running if they do a jigging/artificial class but I don't think they do. They weighed a 5 lb 7 oz one in off Springmaid a few days go. This weekend I think. 

Thanks guys. It was a rare day, but we worked for it.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's the big fish with a 12 incher for comparison. 









Caught all these less than 2 hours, picked up about a half dozen more keeper Spanish and a couple of keeper blues after I took this picture. This isn't including the 2 biggest Spanish. 









IIRC this was the big one, you can see by the sun that it was close to dark.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh and they DO have certified scales, the kid working just didn't know.


----------



## cocky (Jun 21, 2010)

nice fish dude...i'll be in Charleston in three weeks! cant wait to see whats happening down there


----------

